# Fly fishing Gulf Shores Alabama - looking for guides



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Taking the family to Gulf Shores for the annual beach vacation in a few weeks, and since I cannot sit still for more than an hour, even on a gulf shores beach, I am taking a couple of fly rods and a kayak. 

Anyone know of any guides or flyshops in the area? I've been googling, but it does not seem that fly fishing has caught on along the Alabama coast. 

Thanks for passing along any experience or advice.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Best choice is to go a little further east and get with Shallow Water Expeditions out of the Destin area. 

Where are y'all staying? Went there last year and stayed right by Perdido Pass. Good fishing there.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

We'll be a bit further west, between Gulf Shores and Fort Morgan. Pretty good drive to Destin from there but not out of the question.

I may just take the kayak and hit the surf, and go paddle some of the bay side. Looks like there are some enticing marsh areas on the South side of the bay, and the Bon Secour area looks good. May be exploring more than fishing.

Thanks!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, I did a fair amount of research before we went looking for guys who focused on fly fishing and there just weren't a lot. The top group is the Shallow Water Expeditions outfit I mentioned.

Other than that you'll have to google around and research "Gulf Shores fly fishing." You'll come up with guides like this: http://southern-waters.com/fishingguides.html

As for your kayak- I didn't fish that far west. We stayed at the Caribe which is the resort right on Perdido Pass. It's the first place east of the pass and while I didn't catch any reds there I caught some MONSTER ladyfish.

I'd say if you're exploring on your own, Google Earth/Maps is your friend. If I were you I'd try Little Lagoon, Bon Secour NWR, and the marsh between Navy Cove & Three Rivers east of Fort Morgan. Check out the satellite view in this map: http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS397&q=gulf+shores,+al&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x889a1ad89231ee4d:0xc6ba715075f6d16f,Gulf+Shores,+AL&gl=us&ei=0ympT_jgGoOEtgf-zOWjAg&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CHoQ8gEwAQ


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Yep... those are exactly the areas I am thinking of exploring. I've been to Fort Morgan many times, but stayed mainly offshore. Those back areas of the peninsula look pretty fishy... there just have to be some tailing reds back there, and I've not seen many people fishing them. I think the bottom is too soft for wading and too shallow for most boats. 

Who knows - maybe I'm onto something new. Thanks for the advice!


----------

